# ¿Que servos utiliza el robot asimo de Honda?



## dEREK (Jun 9, 2009)

hola amigos me gustria que me ayuden , estoy buscando información de los servos que utiliza el robot de honda .Mi propósito es construir uno semejante .desde ya agradesco a esta gente grandiosa con espiritu coloaborador.

atte.
derek


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

No ps eso solo honda lo sabe.... no creo que lo encuentres en ningun lado....  

Aunque no creo que sean servos raros.... lo importante en ese tipo de robots es el control....


----------



## karl (Jun 9, 2009)

son servos caros, (he he he), ya en serio, no necesitas hacer un "mostro" de 90 cm de alto, en la red venden kits para armar robots con forma humanoide y 15 o 16 servos comúnes (de hecho por ahi hay un video sobre los "avances" indecentes de la robótica que me hace reir cada que lo veo, pero no puedo poner por lo controversial del mismo )

Podemos ver también las limitaciones del mismo, pesa creo 45 kilos, y las patas del mismo son de unos 45 cm apx, por lo tanto, para la articulación de la cadera necesitas servos que te den por lo menos unos 100 kilos/metro (1 kilogramo por centimetro o algo asi), lo cual es bastante caro.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 9, 2009)

ahora quiero ver ese video





la curiosidad mato al gato, vio?




saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2009)

Jajaja, Me sumo al "controversial" pero Chistoso video.

PD: Lo de la "influencia" ya paso no?

Saludos.


----------



## karl (Jun 10, 2009)

tacatomon, lamentablemente la influenza sigue cañona, se esta hablando de elevar el nivel de alerta al 6 (pandemia), aunque a nosotros los mexicanos no nos afecta/empeora la situacion desde el nivel 3, ya estamos todos "embarrados".

en cuanto al video, los puedo dirigir a un site llamado "tomateotra.wordpress.com", y ahi busquen el titulo de "el robotito c*****n".


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 10, 2009)

ok, soy demasiado estupido, el que lo encuentre que me mande el link por mp


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 10, 2009)

yo si lo encontre... pero me da verguenza mandarlo hasta por MP.....   ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> yo si lo encontre... pero me da verguenza mandarlo hasta por MP.....   ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:




no seas malo   plisssss


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 11, 2009)

jajajajjaja, muuuyyy bueeee, jajaja, pone la mano atras y con palmaditas y todo

gracias gente

jaja


----------

